# Unable to open pty: No such file or directory



## Jack (Dec 27, 2013)

Back in September I started seeing an issue with multiple clients opening tickets about their VM not responding after they had rebooted it all of this seemed to be based around the Debian 7 template I was using for OpenVZ containers...

I did a bit of googling and found it was a bug related (https://bugzilla.openvz.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2647) -- _Update to template since been released._

To resolve the bug you can do this via the HN; ( Clients will have to get the provider to do it for them ) 

chroot /vz/root/CTID

apt-get install upstart

exit

then vzctl restart CTID then all should be good to go.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 27, 2013)

Good post for those that don't know  Saw it a few times, was quite annoying.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 28, 2013)

In the unlikely event that you are using Virtuozzo 

echo 'Yes, do as I say!' | vzpkg install CTID -p upstart -- --force-yes
vzctl restart CTID


----------



## Patrick (Dec 28, 2013)

Lots of solutions to this, http://openvz.org/Container_enter_failed


----------

